

How often do you doubt that you have the right cofounder(s)? - throwaway1211

(in the startup you are working on right now)
======
steventruong
Take what I'm about to say with a massive grain of salt as I don't know you,
your cofounders, any back story you guys may have, or anything else with the
following opinion.

My personal opinion is if there's doubt, usually, you should probably back
away. Take it from someone who has worked with many people. The times that
I've had success with those I've worked with, there were never any doubts.
Debates, disagreements, among other things are common but doubt was not one of
them. If you have doubts, its a sign of potential problems not worth having
that could escalate or unravel the startup later.

~~~
karmajunkie
I have to agree. I'm lucky enough now that I have a great cofounder who I'm
excited to work with, and who will put as much as I do into our project. I've
been in situations though that I should have walked away from a lot sooner
than I did. Instead I hung in there out of a misguided sense of loyalty and
thinking I could change the company. almost a year of my life wasted.

